# The Art of Grilled Cheese Sandwich Making



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

OK well.....
I did it! lol I had to try it...I got hungry and the bread and cheese was there and the press was ready to receive.

My first attempt went sadly wrong. I put the sandwich between two sheets of paper......oops sticky. Most of the bread stuck to the paper or vice versa. I was able to peel some of it off and eat it though, hahaha.

The second attempt, I used one 15 X 15 Teflon sheet placed sandwich on it and folded the sheet over on top of the sandwich. I pressed, and let it go until I heard it sizzling. I raised the press, oops....too much pressure, the bread was everywhere and the cheese. I ate it though...and cleaned the sheet.

The third attempt...
Finally I used the Teflon sheet as before...and brought the top platen down with just slight pressure(sat it on top of sandwich). I allowed it to cook for 10 seconds. 
Raised the press, flipped the sandwich and pressed(with slightly heavier pressure) for another 15 seconds. (I like my lightly toasted) WALA!! EUREKA!
Grilled Cheese sandwich in 25 seconds...

Just make sure your Teflon is clean folks, hahhaa. If you die from too much chemical exposure, it's not my fault, lol.
Alright Lunch is over!...now back to my regularly scheduled pressings.

I will make one and post a video on Youtube asap, hahaha.


----------



## rfbf (May 1, 2008)

\m/ nice one.. every time I look at ours I think the same thing, just not sure if boss man would like it... haha


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

What a "Cheezy" Post! 

How about heating a can of Campbel's Tomato Soup in a DK3 mug press to go with it.

What would you make in the cap press?


----------



## DecalGuy (Nov 26, 2007)

PrintForProfit said:


> What a "Cheezy" Post!
> 
> How about heating a can of Campbel's Tomato Soup in a DK3 mug press to go with it.
> 
> What would you make in the cap press?


 
LoL..everyone knows a cap press is for Bacon...lol


----------



## Tee-flirts (Jun 10, 2008)

The grilled cheese maybe a sucess but what about the next Tee - could be kinda greasy!!!


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

Print a picture of a samich and tell the customer it is scratch and sniff!!!


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

It's lunch time!....



Just can't do it! Think I'll use the little clamshell sandwich maker instead


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

Tee-flirts said:


> The grilled cheese maybe a sucess but what about the next Tee - could be kinda greasy!!!


hahha, hmmm better change my teflon sheet.

The video is uploading as I type this. Hopefully I will post here the link when it is finished.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

You should probably use parchment paper instead of your teflon sheet for this kind of thing.


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

hnmm, parchment paper...but would it stick to the bread? Regular paper did, lol.

anywho...here is the video I promised yesterday, got it done and uploaded and was gonna post last night but couldn't remember my stupid password at home (It's saved in this puter, lol) So here ya go, enjoy!

YouTube - The Art of Grilled Cheese Sandwich Making (on a Heat Press)


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

*Quesadillas anyone!*
*Ole!*


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, that's freaking awesome!!! 

Now, what about putting that frozen pizza through the conveyor dryer???? :hmmm


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

EkkoGraphics said:


> hnmm, parchment paper...but would it stick to the bread? Regular paper did, lol.


Parchment paper is coated in silicone and is specially formulated not to stick to food. I use it to line my lasagna pan, and the lasagna comes right off. That should tell you something.

You can also use it for shirts if you don't have a teflon sheet.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

Sheepsalt said:


> Oh, that's freaking awesome!!!
> 
> Now, what about putting that frozen pizza through the conveyor dryer???? :hmmm


 MMMMM....
Nachos................


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

Classic! : )

I'm so going to do this but.......what temp???


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

Littledogy sayed:


> I'm so going to do this but.......what temp???


I set it on 400 deg and today I made one for 20 secs per side and it was very nice! The longer the more toasted.

Jasonda saith:


> That should tell you something.


Ya..it tells me that I need to get some parchment paper, hehehe


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Great post. What was the temp? No butter?

Best quote: "Fat boys gotta eat" - love that! Thanks Carl.

P.S. When I worked at a screen shop doing transfers, we used to set food on top of the conveyors to heat it up.


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

Prometheus hath queried:


> What was the temp? No butter?


400 deg...no butter, though driving home I realized HEY NO BUTTER, DUH!!!! Oh well..I guess it is more of a Toasted Cheese and not Grilled, but it's still G-U-D Good! Yeah and A Fat boy's gotta eat...hmm that should be my sig I think.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

EkkoGraphics said:


> no butter


Sacrilege!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha watching the video I thought "hey he didnt use butter, thats not going to taste so good" lol


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I will take two to go LMAO!


----------



## razzy3d (May 22, 2008)

Now I know what to do with that darned heat press. LOL. Having trouble learning everything else, but this I know I can master. Thanks Carl.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

This is why I love you tube.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I love the idea,I should open a cafe called "the presss" and have heat press samiches and mug press "Lattes". .... JB


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

The video was too funny!!! =) Amen to that.

P.S. Does anybody other than me put dill pickles and mayo on their grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

queerrep said:


> The video was too funny!!! =) Amen to that.
> 
> P.S. Does anybody other than me put dill pickles and mayo on their grilled cheese sandwich?


Tomato inside and a large chocolate milk to go with it for me. MMMMMM.....


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like ham on my grilled cheese. .... JB


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

queerrep said:


> The video was too funny!!! =) Amen to that.
> 
> P.S. Does anybody other than me put dill pickles and mayo on their grilled cheese sandwich?


Pickles: Yes
Mayo: No (that sounds gross and totally southern)

I have put bacon in them and sometimes I dip them into ketchup or barbecue sauce.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

prometheus said:


> Pickles: Yes
> Mayo: No (that sounds gross and totally southern)
> 
> I have put bacon in them and sometimes I dip them into ketchup or barbecue sauce.


In Honor of the King, The Grilled Peanut Butter, Banana & Bacon Sandwich

_Now that's Totally Southern!_
Public health warning: Elvis used to eat between 10-15 sandwiches in one sitting. 

May I suggest the Geo Knight Maxi Press to accomodate an Elvis size appetite link below...
Geo Knight & Co Inc - Maxi Press

"Ladies and gentlemen the King has left the forum"


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, I never realized the King & I had such different tastes... I can't quite imagine that one.

BUT... for the grilled cheese, pickles & mayo? ummm... no, thanks.
Tomato? Absolutely!
Ham? Oh, yess! Well, at least for those who "dig on swine".
Dipping? Campbells cream of tomato soup... now, that's a staple, grilled cheese & tomato soup together.


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

That Maxi-Press looks nice! I could probably do at least 60 samiches at a time on that 30 X 40 at once, lol. Talk about a restaurant investment, hehe

Mayo..yuck
Pickles...would be good
Ham, sure why not, like it but try not to eat too much of it.


I am thinking of opening a restaurant/sublimation shop/vinyl sign shop...
Think I will call it "Ekko Carl's Grill Cheese and What Not's plus Graphics while you wait", may even take the press on the install with me and serve fresh toasted samiches on the job site..hoohoo!!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Why not this my help you not get pressed for time . LOL ... JB


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Ham in the grilled cheese, isn't that a Monte Christo? Monte Cristo sandwich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I used to get that at Bennigans (are they still around?). Mmmmm. Heart attack o na plate, but it was great on a cold day. I'm getting hungry now.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

prometheus said:


> Ham in the grilled cheese, isn't a Monte Christo? Monte Cristo sandwich - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> I used to get that at Bennigans (are they still around?). Mmmmm. Heart attack o na plate, but it was great on a cold day. I'm getting hungry now.


How about adding corned beef or pastrami and sauerkraut with Russian Dressing.


My friends may I present...
The Reuben Sandwich!


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

Mmmmmm.... Monte Cristo :drool

Close, but the Monte Cristo has the bread dipped in egg/milk batter, like french toast. At least, that's how I've had them.

Ha, now I know what's for lunch today!


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

I am interested in seeing a photo of the end result...


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Sheepsalt said:


> Mmmmmm.... Monte Cristo :drool
> 
> Close, but the Monte Cristo has the bread dipped in egg/milk batter, like french toast. At least, that's how I've had them.
> 
> Ha, now I know what's for lunch today!


Yes it does. As well as turkey. They also put powederd sugar over it as well as a jelly sauce on the side for dippping.


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

prometheus said:


> Yes it does. As well as turkey. They also put powederd sugar over it as well as a jelly sauce on the side for dippping.


Man, that just made my tongue slap my brain sideways......must...feed....yummmm. (Not a Red Robin Commercial)


----------



## Tee-flirts (Jun 10, 2008)

Now what I want to see is something printed on the grilled sandwich! That would be really cool especially if we used edible inks!


----------

